

Moscow bans protest 'due to lack of political repressions' - mtgx
http://rt.com/news/moscow-political-repressions-protest-banned-198/

======
tptacek
I don't even believe RT when they're reporting on Russian repression. The last
RT article I saw suggested that Obama might use a domestic deployment of the
US military to enforce his new secret cybercrime law. I can't see what this
particular subject has to do with HN, but even if I could, I wouldn't want to
be "learning" about it from RT.

Flagged.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Seriously... If you read an "interesting" article on RT, the next step before
posting it to [e.g.] HN should _always_ be to search for a more reputable
source...

[Of course even the wackiest tabloids do occasionally report real news...]

------
sologoub
Seems to be real. Here's an article in non-governmental news site:
<http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/20/oo/>

Reminds me when my mother first started researching issues of domestic
violence in USSR. When requesting criminal statistics she was told "Soviet
families do not have this problem."

------
jeremyjh
In Soviet Russia, state protests you!

------
TazeTSchnitzel
"We can't let you protest about cover-ups in the system, there are no cover-
ups, what are you talking about?!"

